# Control digital de volumen



## vulkan (Oct 19, 2009)

¿ Alguien me puede decir si hay algun c.i. como el DS1669 ( control digital de volumen ), pero para dos canales?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

¿Y usar dos de esos que decís? ¿Por qué no?

Saludos


----------



## vulkan (Oct 19, 2009)

Si no hay de dos canales tendré que hacer eso.


----------



## vulkan (Oct 22, 2009)

He puesto dos DS1669, para que sea estereo, pero tengo un problema, y es que la señal de entrada tiene que ser muy pequeña, porque si no, a la salida está muy distorsionada. Salvo que lo ponga a tope de volumen, con lo cual no me sirve para nada. Si le pongo a la entrada la señal de un lector de cd ( por ejemplo ), distorsiona mucho.
A ver si me podéis ayudar . Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2009)

La manera más simple es poner un par de presets a la entrada, calibrados para que con la máxima señal de entrada no llegue a saturarse, o apenitas.

Saludos


----------



## vulkan (Oct 23, 2009)

Gracias Cacho, he hecho lo que me has dicho, y ha mejorado bastante pero he perdido potencia de salida. Pero es suficiente,
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

vulkan dijo:


> Gracias Cacho, he hecho lo que me has dicho, y ha mejorado bastante pero he perdido potencia de salida. Pero es suficiente,
> Gracias


No perdiste potencia, solo bajaste el nivel de la señal de entrada a tu etapa de potencia (Suena mas bajo).


----------

